# Snow



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Harts @kaptain_zero @SNOWBOB11 not only there are restrictions in herbicides for Canada, you also have to deal with the weather. On a positive note, crabgrass dies at freezing temperatures

https://weather.com/news/news/2018-06-26-late-june-snow-newfoundland-canada


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

July is the only month that Minnesota has never recorded visible snowflakes. Personally, I've never seen snow in MN in June through September, and I nope I never do!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Oh you didn't hear? We live in igloos all year. We don't drive cars....we have dog sled teams. And we just got electricity 2 years ago!!

Thankfully no snow in the summer. Unless you live in Newfoundland apparently.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I saw that there was the chance they were going to be getting snow out in newfoundland. I feel for any lawn care nuts out that way. Thankfully, I'm far from there and temps will be up in the 90's F the next few days out my way.


----------

